
Equifax to Pay $575-700M as Part of Settlement with FTC and Others - 6502nerdface
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2019/07/equifax-pay-575-million-part-settlement-ftc-cfpb-states-related
======
Shivetya
well the real value is the six free annual credit reports, sadly the majority
of people I work with probably never have looked at theirs.

has anyone ever had any value come from identity monitoring services? one card
issuer I have emails me for every charge above a threshold, which I have set
to zero. I keep my credit frozen so theoretically it should not be possible to
open a new account. My concern with a monitoring service is that it is yet
another person who can leak

